

Unusual 5th grade math problem - pmelendez
http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/290435/unusual-5th-grade-problem-how-to-solve-it

======
winkerVSbecks
The geometry answer is freaking brilliant. Great way to think about and teach
fractions.

